# I-step update Error Esys 3.27.1 + 58.1



## ttls (Mar 26, 2016)

After several weeks research and today I did I-step update (All ECUs except ACSM) on my 2015 F30 and got some errors. Connected to external battery charger all the time and voltage >=14.5.

My update sequence was:
1. FEM_GW
2. FEM_BODY
3. HU_NBT & KOMBI
4. Powertrain related, steering and etc.

First three steps worked fine but I got errors at the the fourth step. Logs are attached at the end.

After failure, I did the KIS/SVT target again and it seemed only TRSVC had diff. Therefore, I flashed TRSVC again and it worked.

Then I continued flashed the reset ECUs except ACSM and everything worked.

Question:
1. The screenshot shows DEM2 and EKPM2 progress as finailizeECUCoding error, but I didn't see any diff. What should I do? Leave it as it is?
2. EPS shows finalizeECUFlash, should I do the coding?

Thank you for any help.

Update 03/29/2016:
I flashed all ECUs might failed yesterday and attached the KIS/SVT target after all.
Only ACSM has red target item, HU_NBT also has blue existing item.

After 20 miles test drive, I noticed everything works fine except POWER WINDOW. It didn't roll up automatically and I had to keep pressing the button. It did roll down fine. Not sure it's related to ACSM or I have to flash FEM_BODY again. If someone had experience or could help.

Error logs:

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2016/03/28-19:17:19.285
[TRSVC - 6] - [Exception - TRSVC - 6] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_SVK has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: TRSVC_06_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[DME2 - 12] - [Exception - DME2 - 12] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_PING has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: DME2_12_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[EKPM2 - 17] - [Exception - EKPM2 - 17] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_PING has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: EKPM2_17_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[TRSVC - 6] - [Exception - TRSVC - 6] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service ER has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: TRSVC_06_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] - [Exception - TRSVC - 6] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_SVK has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: TRSVC_06_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[EPS - 30] - [Exception - EPS - 30] negative response error: 
code: TIMEOUT P2/T2 occurred
description: P2 timeout on Service RDBI_SVK has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640][ErrorCodeDescription=resource not available][VendorCode=2142][VendorCodeDescription=P2 timeout occured]; ECU: EPS_30_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "11min 55s". [C206]


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there,
Many thanks for your comprehensive post, unfortunately I'm unable to answer your questions.
However, I'm in the research stage of doing the flashing of my 2015 F30 as well and I got a few questions if you don't mind:

1. How long did the first 3 steps take you? Those are mainly the ECU's I'm interested in updating.

2. Did you notice any visible change to the HU_NBT and KOMBI after your update? Any functionality added/removed/changed?

Thanks a lot for sharing your experience!
S-


----------



## ttls (Mar 26, 2016)

1. Step 1 and 2 less than 10 mins and HU_NBT + KOMBI around 40mins.
2. Didn't spend much time playing around. NBT updated from I to L? You could ask someone else for changes.



Simpaty said:


> Hello there,
> Many thanks for your comprehensive post, unfortunately I'm unable to answer your questions.
> However, I'm in the research stage of doing the flashing of my 2015 F30 as well and I got a few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

I've done the same with you, flashed KOMBI first as a test and it worked. But then flashing FEM_GW module failed. And my car got in coma 

Had to pay a few hundred bucks to get it working again at the BMW service. Tow truck fee aswell. :tsk:

But now fortunately my I-Step is the latest, thanks to the crew at service! :thumbup:


----------



## ttls (Mar 26, 2016)

Finally figured out all the issues and flashed ACSM ecu as well.

1. HU_NBT blue targets: ENTD is Green notes and NAVD is navigation. My ENTD starts with 004 but the link of NBT Green notes on this forum starts from 003. No plan to update this for now.

2. After flashing ACSM ecu, Esys Transmitter not working.
The airbag warning icon was flashing but no text message. iDrive check all systems are OK. Passenger airbag light not working as well.
I also noticed I could not adjust instrument light or adjust iDrive display brightness.

The solution is:
(1) Flash KOMBI again
(2) Use Tool32 + ACSM4 to fix ACSM module
fs_loeschen
is_loeschen
steuergeraete_reset
steuern_verriegelung_schreiben


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ttls said:


> 2. Didn't spend much time playing around. NBT updated from I to L? You could ask someone else for changes.


I have never flash updated ECU's, but my 2013 F10 had NBT_C12341l, my 2016 F10 has NBT_K15072A, and my 2016 F15 has NBT_L15184A.

There are definite differences from 2013 to my 2016 cars. However, all differences I notice between my 2016 F10 and F15 are due to the F15 being xdrive and having PMA ECU.

I think I just read that the release notes are not out yet. I am curious, what motivated your update?


----------

